
It's Bayes All the Way Up - rhaps0dy
http://slatestarcodex.com/2016/09/12/its-bayes-all-the-way-up/
======
Houshalter
I think this is relevant to machine learning, because it discusses the idea of
"top down" processing. This is a serious shortcoming of current neural
networks, which are only capable of "bottom up" processing.

I made a blog post awhile back to demonstrate this. I took a famous psychology
image that demonstrates "top down" processing, and plugged it into various
image recognition platforms:
[http://houshalter.tumblr.com/post/121173692675/testing-
image...](http://houshalter.tumblr.com/post/121173692675/testing-image-
recognition-platforms-on-a-famous)

In post, he suggests that the lack of top down processing may be responsible
for schizophrenia. It's funny to think that our current neural networks might
be schizophrenic.

------
pippo127
Interesting

